# Squid?



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought i remembered reading somewhere that squid was a good thing for RBP's? i got some and they love it but i just wanna make sure this is alright


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

squid? good or bad?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Try it and let us know...I never try it and never heard of anyone in here feed the squid before. I don't think it will hurt them.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

that love it i gotta get some soon


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Squid is perfetcly fine for your Piranhas. Very high in protein.

I feed my pygos squid too but now they are on a 70% pellet diet.

Hater


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

well ive been feeding it to them and they really like it, more then the other foods at least it seems. Sounds like its good for them so ill continue feeding it to them and the shits cheap


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

holmes4 said:


> squid? good or bad?


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

They sell it at LFS(Nerd-Speek) in cubes For $3.69. Thing i might buy some at the end of the week.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I feed squid to mine and they love it and it's good for them. I,ve been wondering about the same when it comes to octapus.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

I've also heard it is good. Relativly cheap too, compared to brine shrimp and beef heart.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Squid is the staple diet for my P's. I buy the frozen box squid from the supermarket and clean it myself. I take the head off and remove the guts/ink before I give it to my Ps. They seem to love it as I cant get them to eat anything else other than live food. Tried chicken, meat, shrimp and none of them worked. Hers a pic to see my reds size and coloration.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice looking P!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I feed my baby elong squid. They're actually pre-packaged squid cubes i bought from my LFS. He's small so i break it up into tiny pieces, but he loves it...


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i feed my spilo shoal squid too. but not that often. maybe ill give them more this time.
now that i saw that it can also enhance the colors.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

at my local super-walmart (wally world!) they sell a "seafood medley" with octopus, squid, crab, shrimp, lobster, and a few other things for like 2$ a lb... that and some talpia fillets, and salmon fillets from a friend that works in a restraunt... they love everything but there are muscles or some shellfish in there too but, my ps wont touch em! also watching them eat squid or octopus you really see how sharp their teeth are, you can hardly chew or tear it with your hands and it doesnt even put up a fight when they chomp on it...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya, squid is good.

Do you guys take the skin off?

I know the skin is very tough, thats why you take it off if you're gonna eat them. not sure if this goes wiht p's.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

let me just say this i was on vacation in baja we were using squid and thought it would be funny to eat a peice of raw squid that was sitting in the sun we caught that morning by the way and i got sick i was dizzy and got cold but threw up and drank a beer and was fine maybe it was all in my head but just saying dont use it if was sitting out even a little bit (just saying)


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

When I feed my P's, I clean the entire squid leaving only the body (tube shaped part). Rip off the head, cut down the body and fold open the body. Take out all the guts and ink sac, make sure you take out that plastic sliver thing in it. After I rip off the little flaps on the front and remove the skin.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

i feed my p's squid, and they absolutely love it. (well my pygos at least, that goddamn serrulatus of mine hasn't really eaten in weeks, but he should crack soon)

I just buy it frozen in a pack from meijer, it runs $2.99 a lb. and it's "ready to cook" as they say, so it's just the mantle of the squid and the tentacles, no skin or anything. 
I find that they don't really like the tentacles too much though, so i just pitch those and cut the squid into about 1 inch lengths and they love it.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

my 2 reds go crazy when i feed them squid. i clean the squid, remove all the insides, the "bone" and all, but i feed them tentacles too, they love it. i don't take of the skin, i guess we take off the skin when we eat it because squid skin tastes bad.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

My Pygo's love squid.

They never leave a bit left. at all.


----------

